# Interval International, Eplus, Flexchange and points refund question



## sun starved Gayle (Jan 4, 2022)

If you book a two BR in International Interval and used 10,000 Worldmark points, and buy EPlus, can you rebook with your Eplus to another II resort during FLEXCHANGE and only use only 4000 points? 

Will they refund the additional 6000 points?


----------



## samara64 (Jan 4, 2022)

sun starved Gayle said:


> If you book a two BR in International Interval and used 10,000 Worldmark points, and buy EPlus, can you rebook with your Eplus to another II resort during FLEXCHANGE and only use only 4000 points?
> 
> Will they refund the additional 6000 points?



Yes, they will charge 4K and refund the 10K. Make sure to keep an eye on WM account to see the 10K being credited.


----------



## sun starved Gayle (Jan 4, 2022)

Thank you !!


----------



## Marathoner (Jan 4, 2022)

For the past 2 years, I've always had to call to get my credits back after a re-trade, regardless of whether a flexchange or not.


----------



## chemteach (Jan 4, 2022)

Marathoner said:


> For the past 2 years, I've always had to call to get my credits back after a re-trade, regardless of whether a flexchange or not.


Same here - it's not easy to get hold of someone who knows how to deal with the worldmark/II points situation...


----------



## alwysonvac (Jan 5, 2022)

EPlus is awful with WorldMark. 
WorldMark and II are both aware but nothing is being done to resolve it. I’ve tried depositing into II to get around this issue but the trading power of the deposited week is a crapshoot. 

_Before Covid, the WM owner care reps had to reach out to the one person in their department that was responsible for all investigations and manual II adjustments. If that person was sick or out on vacation, you simply had to wait until he/she returned. _

There are lots of old threads on the topic.









						Interval Eplus retrade and WorldMark credits
					

Just went through a weird situation.  I had done a request-first exchange last January with Interval, using WorldMark credits.  The exchange was to Hawaii for January 2023.  Things went through normally, the right credits were deducted from my WM account, and a housekeeping token was taken...




					tugbbs.com
				












						Exchanging WM for Ko'Olina, and e-plus
					

I have requests in using WM points for week 7 in 2019 at Marriott Ko'Olina and Disney's Aulani resort.  Two questions:  1.  How does e-plus work if I use WM points to accept a studio, but later find a larger unit?  What if the larger unit appears within 60 days of the vacation?  (I saw a warning...




					tugbbs.com
				












						Beware: re-trading on Worldmark difficulties
					

Ever since eplus has come out, I've been re-trading alot with each of my exchanges with II (with eplus purchased) since the next three after the initial exchange is free up to a year from the date of the original exchange.  On several of my deposits, I have utilized all 3 of the available eplus...




					tugbbs.com


----------



## sun starved Gayle (Jan 5, 2022)

Thank you for this information. I am on hold again right now with Worldmark for either the 4th or 5th time trying to resolve an EPlus problem. I doubt I will ever trade Worldmark into II again , this whole experience has left a sour taste in my mouth. It really should not be this complicated.

I wish I would have started documenting call dates and call wait times since the start of this whole ordeal. Right now I am on 39 minutes with this current call.


----------



## sun starved Gayle (Jan 5, 2022)

63 minutes on hold and on the phone with Worldmark. Part of my issue is WM took a Housekeeping token and then are charging me for another token after I did an EPlus trade using II. They did not refund the original token. Seems like DaveNV had the same problem.  After arguing with me that there was nothing Worldmark could do for me, and it was all on II's part, the CS agent finally offered to fill out a form doing a "housekeeping token investigation" or something to that effect. It will take 5-7 days.  Out of frustration and because I wanted to utilize my account,  I paid the amount due on my account after the CS agent assured me I would get the housekeeping token money back if they found I was charged in error. Only to find out it will take up to seven days to unlock my account after paying today.

Part of this is my fault. I started dealing with this and another issue pertaining to this trade before Christmas. I kept getting frustrated after being on hold for so long with both II and WM and being shunted around, that I had to walk away for awhile and come back. I should have been more persistent. ( And I should have bought Amazon stock five years ago too.  )  But with getting ready for family coming and staying for Christmas, that was not a priority at the time. Live and learn. TUG certainly helps me learn !


----------



## DaveNV (Jan 5, 2022)

sun starved Gayle said:


> 63 minutes on hold and on the phone with Worldmark. Part of my issue is WM took a Housekeeping token and then are charging me for another token after I did an EPlus trade using II. They did not refund the original token. Seems like DaveNV had the same problem.  After arguing with me that there was nothing Worldmark could do for me, and it was all on II's part, the CS agent finally offered to fill out a form doing a "housekeeping token investigation" or something to that effect. It will take 5-7 days.  Out of frustration and because I wanted to utilize my account,  I paid the amount due on my account after the CS agent assured me I would get the housekeeping token money back if they found I was charged in error. Only to find out it will take up to seven days to unlock my account after paying today.



I just checked my WM account after reading what you've been through. It would seem they've taken new credits for the Retrade I did the other day.  So I guess I need to contact WM myself, and go through the refunding process again.  I hope I get a faster response than you did. At least this time around I know what's going on.

Fun times! 

Dave


----------



## sun starved Gayle (Jan 13, 2022)

A housekeeping token has been redeposited in my account. Now I need to see if my money was refunded for being charged for the housekeeping token that was not needed. I'm not sure if this is worth dealing with anymore. I would be hard pressed to trade WM into II ever again.


----------



## alwysonvac (Jan 17, 2022)

sun starved Gayle said:


> A housekeeping token has been redeposited in my account. Now I need to see if my money was refunded for being charged for the housekeeping token that was not needed. I'm not sure if this is worth dealing with anymore. I would be hard pressed to trade WM into II ever again.


If you do use WM with II again, use it for reservations that you’re less likely to change.


----------



## sun starved Gayle (Jan 17, 2022)

I thought the reservation I had made using WM was “for sure” but life happens.


----------



## exyeh (Jan 19, 2022)

Hi, *alwysonvac*

 You said:
_Before Covid, the WM owner care reps had to reach out to the one person in their department that was responsible for all investigations and manual II adjustments. If that person was sick or out on vacation, you simply had to wait until he/she returned.

May I ask if this person is relocate from Seattle office to the new wm office (since the Sealttle office closed)?? 
The person worked on the refund of the credits due to II trade hold my refund every time, sometimes for 4 months before the relocation. Is this the same person?_


----------



## exyeh (Jan 19, 2022)

I do want to do deposit first instead of request first. That sure will save all the trouble, but I have two 9k & 10k deposit first weeks in the account now. There is no way these will get what I want now. while I have a request first and confirmed for only 4k last month.


----------



## alwysonvac (Jan 30, 2022)

exyeh said:


> _May I ask if this person is relocate from Seattle office to the new wm office (since the Sealttle office closed)??
> The person worked on the refund of the credits due to II trade hold my refund every time, sometimes for 4 months before the relocation. Is this the same person?_


Hi @exyeh,

The last time I dealt with WM ePlus issues was several years ago.
I simply try to avoid ePlus with WM request first. However I did make an ePlus booking last year to allow for late adjustments due to COVID-19. 



exyeh said:


> I do want to do deposit first instead of request first. That sure will save all the trouble, but I have two 9k & 10k deposit first weeks in the account now. *There is no way these will get what I want now. *while I have a request first and confirmed for only 4k last month.


Yeah, I have two deposited first weeks with a similar issue. 

Under normal circumstances, I would simply make a WM request first booking and never change my II reservation again. But since we cutback travel due to COVID-19, I used deposit first for my expiring credits to avoid the ePlus nightmare with WM.


----------



## exyeh (Jan 30, 2022)

Thank you so much for your information!


----------

